# Harborside Atlantis for 11/26/13 and 11/29/13 GOT IT! PLEASE CLOSE



## flipflops (Oct 29, 2013)

Can anyone help with this? I know it's probably a long shot as there probably are minimums required. 

Please PM me.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 29, 2013)

flipflops said:


> Can anyone help with this? I know it's probably a long shot as there probably are minimums required.
> 
> Please PM me.



PM Sent.  Let me know to open the discussion.


----------



## flipflops (Oct 30, 2013)

*Please close ~ this has been fulfilled.*

Got it! 

Thanks so much.


----------

